# My O&W M4



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

few quick pictures that I took last week


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I found some thing odd, the 710 full on loves this watch which suprised me


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine - 710 that is - has been wearing my Ploprof modded M6 GMT for at least the last 6 months. She. like yours. thinks that it is a gorgeous looking watch............trouble is I don't see much of these days!!


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

spankone said:


> I found some thing odd, the 710 full on loves this watch which suprised me


Clearly your 710 has got good taste!

What a great watch. :notworthy:

Rich


----------

